

New OpenAccess journal launches, with REST api endpoint on every article page - i_mulvany
http://www.elifesciences.org/a-quick-tour-of-the-elife-journal-site/

======
i_mulvany
We just rolled out the site for our OpenAccess journal - eLife
(elife.elifesciences.org). We have a REST api for article metadata, hosted by
fluidinfo, and our full article XML is available from a github repo:
<https://github.com/elifesciences/elife-articles>. We are also hiring:
<http://www.elifesciences.org/jobs-ui-dev/>.

